
Fastest Speeding Tickets in Texas in 2018 - ourmandave
http://www.thedrive.com/news/26337/exclusive-here-are-the-50-fastest-speeding-tickets-in-texas-in-2018
======
tyingq
_" The most unlikely? A 2013 Ford F-150 clocked at 150 mph just outside Fort
Worth."_

Indeed. The F150 has a limiter that cuts in at 100mph. Something is amiss
there. I'm not even sure the gearing makes it possible. We Maybe it was
clocked driving off a cliff? Assuming terminal velocity is even that fast for
a truck :)

~~~
vinay427
The 2013 VelociRaptor (likely listed as an F-150 in most databases) has a top
speed of 155 mph. I'm sure most people could relatively easily modify a normal
F-150 Raptor to get there as well. Electronic governors are common for this
class of vehicles due to stock tires that are not chosen for top speed runs.

[https://www.topspeed.com/cars/ford/2013-ford-f-150-raptor-
sv...](https://www.topspeed.com/cars/ford/2013-ford-f-150-raptor-svt-
velociraptor-by-hennessey-ar156201.html)

~~~
tyingq
Well, the 155mph top speed is for the Hennesey modified Raptor that has 600hp,
versus the stock 410hp. And the total price is $149,500. So, if you buy Ford's
fastest F150 and pour a shit ton of money into it, you can get to 150mph :)

~~~
vinay427
Definitely. You could probably buy another car that would reach 150mph for the
price of the overhaul alone, but in an ordinary supercar you wouldn't be the
topic of a random internet thread about the fastest clocked speeds in TX. ;)

------
ranko
The stopping distance at 166mph is about _a quarter of a mile_ in good
conditions!

~~~
dsfyu404ed
I know this will be an incredibly unpopular opinion around here but most
official sources for stopping distance seem to use a very slow to react person
driving a vehicle on 10yo economy tires to generate the baseline for their
stopping distance calculations. This is at the high end of what to expect in
reality. Non-terrible tires and non-terrible reaction time can shave a lot off
that.

Think about it like a reverse drag race where you start at trap speed and
reach 0 ASAP and the vehicle always has more power than it can put to the
ground (indeed brakes are basically always capable of enough torque to break
the wheels free). Pretty much anything on good tires should be able to stop
from that kind of speed in under 1/4mi. It won't be 1/8mi but it will be
solidly under 1/4.

I can say from personal experience that if you have non-terrible tires and
you're stopping in the kind of distances insurance companies, driver's ed and
state drivers' manuals like to quote then something is wrong because those
sources are very, conservative with stuff like that (for obvious reasons).

~~~
blktiger
You have to assume something other than a best-case stopping distance because
almost all drivers assume they are a "good" driver and will assume they can
stop in the minimum distance even when they can't. Most drivers also don't pay
enough attention to what's going on to have good reaction times.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
There's one right turn I take off a rural road where the telephone poles are
200ft apart. I usually try and see how fast I can stop if nobody is around.
I've been doing this for years. The difference between bald Douglas all-
seasons one week and the same tires but brand new the following week is the
difference between ~400ft@80mph (approximately textbook stopping distance) and
about 350ft. I could probably shave off more distance if I had ABS and could
plant my foot and make the computer do all the optimization for me.

I'm not trying to assume best case. I'm saying we should not assume worst case
either. Most sources do the latter because most sources seek to coax everyone
into driving conservatively (which is not a bad thing).

------
jypepin
Some notes are interesting;

> VIOLATOR ADMITTED TO SPEED AS "BEING A RECORD"

another one

> First checked at 85 mph northbound on I-45 driving in the left hand lane.
> Sped off at a high rate of speed "sped off at a high rate of speed".

Is that proper english?

>DRIVER ADMITTED HE WAS RUNNING LATE TO WORK AND THOUGHT HE WAS GOING 130 MPH
NOT 137 MPH

that's a 80pmh zone. Is there some cutoff at 130 that would have made the
driver's situation better if below 130?!

~~~
asib
Probably 50mph above the limit is the point at which the vehicle can be
confiscated or something like that.

------
holtalanm
In high school I got my mom's civic up to 135MPH, at which point it felt like
it was about to take off so I slowed it down, gently.

but that was on a completely empty, open road, where no cars could be seen for
miles.

I can't fathom going that fast in traffic.

edit: It should be mentioned I had a long history at that point of driving
100+ nearly all the time. That stopped when I finally got pulled over the
summer before college and got a $300 ticket. I can't afford to speed like
that. lol

------
jmnicolas
How much $ and or jail time would one get for a 166 mph speeding offense ?

In my country (France) you would loose your driving license for up to 3 years,
pay a hefty fine between 1500 and 4000 euros, have your car confiscated and
might even go to jail for a few months if you're a repeat offender.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
Totally depends on the cop and prosecutor.

The US tends to have much more lax laws than Europe when it comes to minimum
punishment but reserves the right to screw people hard if it wants.

In most states if the cop doesn't like something about you they can make
20-over (which BTW is normal traffic speed on a lot of highways when they
aren't clogged with traffic) a misdemeanor which can carry all sorts of
penalties if the prosecutor wants to throw the book. There's also "catch-all"
violations that are vaguely worded that they can nab your for even if you're
doing nothing (at which point it's basically up to the court to decide WTF to
do).

~~~
jmnicolas
There's no standard amount to pay for speeding ? I understand that anywhere in
the world a cop can "find" something to charge you, but in the case of a
speeding ticket I would expect some kind standard fine say $500 for 20mph or
less and $1000 for more.

~~~
apacheCamel
Cops won't always give you a ticket for "driving over the speed limit" either.
Sometimes, if a cop is letting you off easy, they will give you a smaller fine
like "disobeying traffic signs" or something similar. Each has a different
minimum. I think they may also vary from state to state.

------
glitcher
The scariest thing I noticed was the 166mph (15 year old) Porsche was
apparently in heavy traffic?!

Also a bit concerned that lists like this gaining publicity may cause the
problem to get worse. Some may see last year's "high score" as a challenge to
top.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
Yeah. That's what bothers me. I have no problem with people going stupid fast
on almost empty highways but traffic where you're passing people regularly is
very dangerous because you never know whether or not someone is going to be an
inconsiderate jerk and move left at the last minute. At that speed you
probably can't drop speed fast enough to not rear end them and most people
don't do a good enough job checking their mirrors (lol, if they check them) to
see that you're actually coming up fast.

That said, finding the space to get up to that speed in heavy traffic is
somewhat of an achievement in itself.

~~~
saalweachter
If by "be an inconsiderate jerk" you mean "move left to make a left turn or
pass someone going below the speed limit, having misjudged the speed of
someone in their rearview mirror going twice what a speeding car normally
does".

~~~
dsfyu404ed
People always seem to move left at the last minute with little to no warning
(blinker on when you begin moving does not count as "warning". Like if you are
in the left and there is a big gap in front of you a car in the right will
wait until the end of that gap to move left. That is being an inconsiderate
jerk. A lot of times you can predict when someone will do this but sometimes
it is not expected (which is the primary reason it is highly unwise to be
passing people going 20+ faster than them).

~~~
saalweachter
Eh, there are two jerks in that situation, usually, and either could be
considerate of inconsiderate.

You've got three drivers, A, doing whatever, we'll assume speed limit +0.

Then you've got B, doing speed limit +5 and closing the gap between him and A
in the right lane.

And finally you've got C, doing speed limit +10 in the left lane, coming up
behind B.

B _could_ be considerate in that they are assuming that C, being the sort of
crazy speed limit who drives faster than themselves, would prefer the chance
to accelerate to +15 or +20 and pass both A&B before the A/B pass is executed,
but C isn't going to do that because they're happy doing +10 and not a penny
over. Or they could be the inconsiderate jerk who isn't paying attention to C
at all.

C _could_ be considerate in that they assume B wants to be going faster than
+5 and are giving them an opportunity to pass A and go at least +10, but B is
happy going +5 and doesn't want to go a penny over. Or they could be an
inconsiderate jerk who just wants to drive +10 in the left lane and thinks
everyone should get out of their way.

The end result is that B ends up pissed off that that asshole C refused to
pass him and then tailgates him for the next 30 seconds until the pass is
complete, while C ends up pissed off that the asshole B waited until the last
second to pass and then did so extremely slow.

A stays blissfully happy so long as neither B not C hit him, and B doesn't
merge back too aggressively while completing the pass, forcing him to
decelerate, or C attempts to pass B on the right because B is taking to long
to merge, again forcing A to decelerate to maintain proper following distance.

In any case, both B&C are jerks for exceeding the speed limit and then acting
entitled about it.

------
plaidfuji
Am I the only one who wouldn't trust a Mustang or Challenger above ~120?

~~~
bluedevil2k
Why wouldn't you trust a car built to drive comfortably at those speeds?

~~~
ubermonkey
I personally would, but those cars aren't, really.

I've driven highish end German cars at speed, and American muscle at speed,
and there's NO question in my mind which is better engineered for that kind of
behavior.

~~~
throwaway427
A modern Mustang GT is absolutely built to go that speed.

~~~
ubermonkey
On paper, maybe. Build quality for Ford ain't what it is from BMW or Porsche,
IME.

~~~
throwaway427
I'm not saying that, I'm saying a Mustang GT can easily handle 130.

Watch the driving portion of the GT review by Doug DeMuro, he's blown away by
the driving experience:
[https://youtu.be/l5zT005oGbA?t=1123](https://youtu.be/l5zT005oGbA?t=1123)

------
notacoward
LOL at the Ford Focus (#41, 135mph). I'd say that's a much bigger surprise
than the multiple F-150s.

~~~
tyingq
One hint that the Rodney King incident was fishy was the LAPD claiming he was
fleeing at 115mph in a 1988 Hyundai Excel. Top speed of which was 100mph, and
probably took a not windy day and quite a bit of runway to hit.

[http://articles.latimes.com/1991-03-30/news/mn-850_1_police-...](http://articles.latimes.com/1991-03-30/news/mn-850_1_police-
officers)

